
What Shape is the Internet? - error54
http://noahveltman.com/internet-shape/
======
mirimir
[http://internet-map.net/](http://internet-map.net/)

~~~
blue1
Cool, but misnamed: it's actually a map of the Web. Here are some others:
[http://www.wired.com/2015/06/mapping-the-
internet/](http://www.wired.com/2015/06/mapping-the-internet/)

------
kaffeemitsahne
Building-size model of the internet in Brussels:

[http://media-
cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/02/9d/71/72/f...](http://media-
cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/02/9d/71/72/filename-atomium-todayout.jpg)

~~~
syberspace
that's actually a unit cell of an iron crytal.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atomium](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atomium)

------
pluma
It's clearly box-shaped with an LED on top:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDbyYGrswtg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDbyYGrswtg)

------
vortico
It's like the shape of a typical manifold drawn in a topology textbook. Weird
amoeba looking things.

------
amelius
I guess this is why they call it "the cloud".

